# Good artists, small following!



## Raddy Fox (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey! New to FA, drawing or taking commissions? Us too!

Thought I'd make a thread for any artist that, like me, are just starting up on FA.

If you're anything like me, you'll find it megga disheartening trying to get known for your work on FA, no matter how good it is. I've had everyone tell me my works great and worth of followers, but still it takes time and that can make you feel ubershitty, I can totally relate. But don't worry. If we share just this in common, we can help eachother out.

You could be part of the next generation of artist! If we band together and help one another out at least we won't feel so alone 
Post in the thread below if you'd like to be part of a group of new artist. If you do, please be sure to go check out the pages of the other artist. You don't have to do all of them! Just 3 or 4 of your fav's from their posts on here and be generous with your follows! We'd all feel a bit better if we all had 3 or for 4 followers ^.^

If we care for one another, we'll all get something out of this and at least always have some support from other artists who understand your situation.

Don't be afraid to post your true feelings on how you've found becoming an artist. I think we all need to know that we're not the only ones feeling like all our hard work is for nothing.

Don't forget to post a link to your FA page and don't be afraid to post your best piece of work here! This is a thread for showing us what you can do


----------



## redhusky (Sep 6, 2016)

It's a big world out there and it's very easy to get lost in the crowd.


----------



## Raddy Fox (Sep 6, 2016)

To start the ball rolling:

Hi!

I'm Raddy, I'm 26, 12 years drawing and 7 years printing experience.

I started taking commissions a month ago and so far I've had 3. I'm getting next to no fav's on my stuff and I feel pants about it buuuuut I have a feeling I'm not the only one lol.

Heres is my FA: www.furaffinity.net/users/raddyfox

And this is my favorite piece to date:


----------



## Yarik (Sep 6, 2016)

-Cough- When you hand-write the URL make sure it is Furaffinity.net instead of com. Happens to me all the time too but it links to a place you don#t want to link to xp

I guess I could join that, but I don't feel ignored. I have 200+ watchers right now and since I'm somebody whom uploads very few images (currently it's mostly commissioned reference sheets) I really can't complain. Activity makes more people find you. I need to improve on that mostly :v Sooo skip mee. I just wanted to warn about the .com and .net problem.

Dunno when an artist counts as good too. I feel like I have a looooong way to go.


----------



## Raddy Fox (Sep 6, 2016)

Yarik said:


> -Cough- When you hand-write the URL make sure it is Furaffinity.net instead of com. Happens to me all the time too but it links to a place you don#t want to link to xp
> 
> I guess I could join that, but I don't feel ignored. I have 200+ watchers right now and since I'm somebody whom uploads very few images (currently it's mostly commissioned reference sheets) I really can't complain. Activity makes more people find you. I need to improve on that mostly :v Sooo skip mee. I just wanted to warn about the .com and .net problem.
> 
> Dunno when an artist counts as good too. I feel like I have a looooong way to go.


Thanks X3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 6, 2016)

Draw fetish art, there are enough horny teens in this culture to make you rich...


----------



## Chloe Moon (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey, guys! My name is Chloe Moon and I am SUPER new here! (like yesterday new) But I've been doing art for the past eight years and am trying to make my way onto the online art market! I've met a few friends in some college classes who showed me their own personal Fursonas and expressed how hard it was to originally find someone to help them create it, so I've been trying to put my name out in the community 

Here is a link to my Tumblr Gallery:  http://moonroomarts.tumblr.com/

I'm currently an animation student and have been making motion study tests with characters of my own, but would absolutely love to make some GIFs of any characters you guys have created! 




I have all my pricing up on my profile!


----------



## Caraid (Sep 7, 2016)

To stand out from the crowd and to earn yourself a following requires a lot of hard work. The key word here is _earn_, because nobody is entitled to attention.

I would advise all of you that for now you do not focus too much on gaining a following and being seen - but rather on what you want to achieve with your art. Spend most of your time and energy on improving your work and achieving your personal artistic goals, and people will start noticing you automatically.

To empower my words a bit, I opened my account on FA in spring last year (May 25th to be exact) and grew a following of over 8000 people in that time. My goal with my art is to inspire and help others and to make a living. All of which require that you are good at what you do, active, engaging and professional in your attitude. What are your goals with your work, why are they your goals and what do you need to do to achieve them? Those are important questions to ask yourself before you worry about followers.


----------



## Raddy Fox (Sep 8, 2016)

Caraid said:


> To stand out from the crowd and to earn yourself a following requires a lot of hard work. The key word here is _earn_, because nobody is entitled to attention.
> 
> I would advise all of you that for now you do not focus too much on gaining a following and being seen - but rather on what you want to achieve with your art. Spend most of your time and energy on improving your work and achieving your personal artistic goals, and people will start noticing you automatically.
> 
> To empower my words a bit, I opened my account on FA in spring last year (May 25th to be exact) and grew a following of over 8000 people in that time. My goal with my art is to inspire and help others and to make a living. All of which require that you are good at what you do, active, engaging and professional in your attitude. What are your goals with your work, why are they your goals and what do you need to do to achieve them? Those are important questions to ask yourself before you worry about followers.



I think you misunderstand the point of this thread and I find you post a little patronising. This thread is for new artists, like myself.  Hopefully it will help build a small network of new artist. This thread isn't after a huge following, its for artist to meet other artists.


----------



## Raddy Fox (Sep 8, 2016)

Ani


Chloe Moon said:


> Hey, guys! My name is Chloe Moon and I am SUPER new here! (like yesterday new) But I've been doing art for the past eight years and am trying to make my way onto the online art market! I've met a few friends in some college classes who showed me their own personal Fursonas and expressed how hard it was to originally find someone to help them create it, so I've been trying to put my name out in the community
> 
> Here is a link to my Tumblr Gallery:  http://moonroomarts.tumblr.com/
> 
> ...



Animation is becoming big QUICK! Get in there


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 8, 2016)

When I clicked the link I thought it was going to be a thread about other people recommending cool artists with small following, but this one is just an excuse for blatant, self-indulgent self-advertising. If you want to be popular, earn it with skill and good will towards your audience, not with "Look at me, I have a small following, but I'm bery bery good, like, I'm super cereal!" - it will not work, it never did.


----------



## Reti (Sep 8, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> When I clicked the link I thought it was going to be a thread about other people recommending cool artists with small following


The same here! =p

But I think I understood what you wanted to do with this group, it comes from good attentions... What you meant is that you just want to find other artists, like you, who just began on FA to build a community to share advices on each others works.

Nevertheless I think you just forget that we already are a community, so if you really want to know what people think about your work you can still do a thread about it, ask someone to check it out or just wait for someone nice to notice you. =p



Raddy Fox said:


> Just 3 or 4 of your fav's from their posts on here and be generous with your follows! We'd all feel a bit better if we all had 3 or for 4 followers ^.^



I'll fav' whoever I want! You're not my mum'! You can't control my life! Ghaaaa!
Hum... sorry... u_u'
It's just that... I wont fav' people work just to be nice... It's a bit hypocrite I think... =/

(And if you just want followers... Well... It wont be easy... And it will take time. So find another motivation with this one, another goal... Because it's possible that it won't happen really soon. =/
Do it to improve your art, do it to share your drawings with people you know, do it to meet people, do it to make money (it's a motivation X')), do it to express yourself, ... ect)


----------



## Raddy Fox (Sep 8, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> When I clicked the link I thought it was going to be a thread about other people recommending cool artists with small following, but this one is just an excuse for blatant, self-indulgent self-advertising. If you want to be popular, earn it with skill and good will towards your audience, not with "Look at me, I have a small following, but I'm bery bery good, like, I'm super cereal!" - it will not work, it never did.





Reti said:


> The same here! =p
> 
> But I think I understood what you wanted to do with this group, it comes from good attentions... What you meant is that you just want to find other artists, like you, who just began on FA to build a community to share advices on each others works.
> 
> ...



I don't get it. Did neither of you read the thread before spewing out some jealous spat calling me a popufur to make you feel better about the fact that you just don't know how to be popufur and want to? Just by making the posts you've done you've ignored the point of the thread just so you can voice your opinion which I NEVER ASKED FOR. It's no wonder people tell me to avoid this place. Maybe you don't want young artist with ambitions. Stick with your narrow minded, self-centered, egotistic views and don't question if they're holding you back. Maybe some day you'll prove to me this is the best way to make good, long lasting friendships with the people who might be one day influencing the direction of your fandom. Maybe you won't sit idly in a group of furs you know only by name e trying not to question why this doesn't make you feel happy or wanted in the fandom.


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 8, 2016)

Raddy Fox said:


> I don't get it. Did neither of you read the thread before spewing out some jealous spat calling me a popufur to make you feel better about the fact that you just don't know how to be popufur and want to? Just by making the posts you've done you've ignored the point of the thread just so you can voice your opinion which I NEVER ASKED FOR. It's no wonder people tell me to avoid this place. Maybe you don't want young artist with ambitions.


I can't find a line in my post where I call you a popufur, or express my "jealousy". What I'm saying, repeating in (hopefully) more understandable terms, is that labeling yourself a "good, underrated artist" in public and making weird threads to gain more favs/watches will not make you either good or popular, and the best way to actually become popular and good is to improve on your skill and be positively active in the fandom. There is a somewhat rude yet good term called "circlejerking" that describes, among other things, several people getting into a narrow circle and flattering one another, all without doing anything really productive or advancing anywhere. I don't want to be too rude, but this is what your initial idea of "good artists with small following" creating a group dedicated to faving/checking each other looks like to me.


> Stick with your narrow minded, self-centered, egotistic views and don't question if they're holding you back. Maybe some day you'll prove to me this is the best way to make good, long lasting friendships with the people who might be one day influencing the direction of your fandom. Maybe you won't sit idly in a group of furs you know only by name e trying not to question why this doesn't make you feel happy or wanted in the fandom.


I do artwork and various stuff because of, well, art, and it makes me reasonably happy. If you measure your art in favs and watches, rather than in how good it makes you feel to draw something, or how much you're improving with it over time, then maybe it's not really for you? I mean, the process itself doesn't seem to make you happy enough to keep going for it, and you feel yourself so desperate about "being underrated" and all that crap, I don't think drawing stuff will make you happy in a long run, considering your current attitude.


----------



## Reti (Sep 8, 2016)

Raddy Fox said:


> I don't get it. Did neither of you read the thread before spewing out some jealous spat calling me a popufur to make you feel better about the fact that you just don't know how to be popufur and want to? Just by making the posts you've done you've ignored the point of the thread just so you can voice your opinion which I NEVER ASKED FOR. It's no wonder people tell me to avoid this place. Maybe you don't want young artist with ambitions. Stick with your narrow minded, self-centered, egotistic views and don't question if they're holding you back. Maybe some day you'll prove to me this is the best way to make good, long lasting friendships with the people who might be one day influencing the direction of your fandom. Maybe you won't sit idly in a group of furs you know only by name e trying not to question why this doesn't make you feel happy or wanted in the fandom.



You seems... a bit offended...
I didn't wanted to harm anyone, I know I can make some poor choices for my words but...
Maybe I just didn't get it.
I don't want to influence the fandomn... I don't want to be "popufur" and I thought you considered yourself as an underated artist... That you needed help for that and that it was your reason to create this group... Maybe I just missed the point here.
I only said that new ones should talk with the other members of the community to improve... That if you work hard you can be whatever you want...
I probably just didn't understand what you wanted to do with this group...
Sorry for that.  ^^'
If you want to talk even after that, I'll be happy to do so... I would like to understand which points of what I said made you so angry.


----------



## Caraid (Sep 8, 2016)

Hmm, you may want to work on our attitude a bit there. I'm sure you have the best intentions with this thread, but so do the other people commenting. If you're looking to create a community of beginning artists or build a friendly and supportive group, snapping at anyone with a different opinion is not going to make you look like the best person for the job (or a very attractive artist to follow, for that matter). 

Here's the thing - people largely view and favorite work that they _like_, not because they're trying to be nice or helpful. So if you're struggling to get views and favorites, that means that right now your work does not have great appeal. I understand that that's a disheartening thought but it's the harsh reality of things. So what you_ can_ do, and what I'd recommend is joining a group or community of artists that helps you to improve your _art_ rather than your views.

Thankfully, these already exist so you do not have to go through the effort of creating one. I'd recommend the Artist Furs group on Telegram or similar furry art groups (there are a few). There are also lots of really helpful and supportive art groups on FaceBook, though not necessarily furry-only.


----------



## GesuGesu (Sep 19, 2016)

I don't really know what's going on up there;;;

Anyway, I'm Gesu. GesuGesurin on FA: Userpage of gesugesurin -- Fur Affinity [dot] net I started this account I think... this month? Last month?? Right now I'm mostly trying to build up a portfolio.

My favourite artist on FA so far is Nokino, but I grew into this community through admiring Powfooo's art. Because of that, my art is really anime-esque~

My favourite piece of artwork that I've put on FA right now would probably be... my adopted OC, Prince.


----------



## FireFeathers (Sep 24, 2016)

Raddy Fox said:


> I don't get it. Did neither of you read the thread before spewing out some jealous spat calling me a popufur to make you feel better about the fact that you just don't know how to be popufur and want to? Just by making the posts you've done you've ignored the point of the thread just so you can voice your opinion which I NEVER ASKED FOR. It's no wonder people tell me to avoid this place. Maybe you don't want young artist with ambitions. Stick with your narrow minded, self-centered, egotistic views and don't question if they're holding you back. Maybe some day you'll prove to me this is the best way to make good, long lasting friendships with the people who might be one day influencing the direction of your fandom. Maybe you won't sit idly in a group of furs you know only by name e trying not to question why this doesn't make you feel happy or wanted in the fandom.




Daaaaaaaaaaang.  Like... there were much better ways of handling this but good god you pissed all over that burger, friend. Here's my view of your underrated art: I can't tell what's going on. I see harsh lines, a tree, a void(?) a... tail??? and that's it. There's no context for me to understand your picture. If you listen to people, you might stop existing in the "everyone hates my art because FA is a shitshow" void where it's every problem but yourself. FA is a great place to gain traction- I've gotten 16K people in like...1/3rd the time compared to DA, where it is a real shitshow. Not once by doing porn/ smut. Life's easier to understand if you stop hiding from the fact that you need to improve yourself, not that the world needs to tailor itself to you. Jesus.


----------



## Serena Elric (Oct 8, 2016)

redhusky said:


> It's a big world out there and it's very easy to get lost in the crowd.


Very true and it's hard to get noticed with so many talnted artist out there. Especially when they have been at it for much longer than you have who knows how long it took them to get the following they have today. Getting notice takes time and effort and the willingness to push on even though it feels likes its all for nothing.


----------



## Raddy Fox (Jul 9, 2021)

Reti said:


> You seems... a bit offended...
> I didn't wanted to harm anyone, I know I can make some poor choices for my words but...
> Maybe I just didn't get it.
> I don't want to influence the fandomn... I don't want to be "popufur" and I thought you considered yourself as an underated artist... That you needed help for that and that it was your reason to create this group... Maybe I just missed the point here.
> ...


Hey! I'm not sure what caused me to have that outburst. Or.. I kinda do, vaguly, I think. Ether way, I don't think it was appropriate, reading back. Not sure if you'll ever read this but I want to apologies and just so you know, I can't recall been offeded or anything like that and if you ever still want to be friend or chat {if you still would after that), I'm down.


----------



## Raddy Fox (Jul 9, 2021)

Caraid said:


> Hmm, you may want to work on our attitude a bit there. I'm sure you have the best intentions with this thread, but so do the other people commenting. If you're looking to create a community of beginning artists or build a friendly and supportive group, snapping at anyone with a different opinion is not going to make you look like the best person for the job (or a very attractive artist to follow, for that matter).
> 
> Here's the thing - people largely view and favorite work that they _like_, not because they're trying to be nice or helpful. So if you're struggling to get views and favorites, that means that right now your work does not have great appeal. I understand that that's a disheartening thought but it's the harsh reality of things. So what you_ can_ do, and what I'd recommend is joining a group or community of artists that helps you to improve your _art_ rather than your views.
> 
> Thankfully, these already exist so you do not have to go through the effort of creating one. I'd recommend the Artist Furs group on Telegram or similar furry art groups (there are a few). There are also lots of really helpful and supportive art groups on FaceBook, though not necessarily furry-only.


Thanks for trying to help, sorry I was arsy af. No excuses for that but I think I'm better these days.


----------



## Raddy Fox (Jul 9, 2021)

nerdbat said:


> When I clicked the link I thought it was going to be a thread about other people recommending cool artists with small following, but this one is just an excuse for blatant, self-indulgent self-advertising. If you want to be popular, earn it with skill and good will towards your audience, not with "Look at me, I have a small following, but I'm bery bery good, like, I'm super cereal!" - it will not work, it never did.


This reply is poo imo and I still think that 4 years on so it's not just my emotions talking I don't think.

There, everythings cleared up, I can leave these place for good <3


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jul 9, 2021)

Eyyy- Artist support, I’m game.
Here’s my link (Btw I post different stuff on my insta and artfolo, all the same username) 
This is my favorite 2D work of mine




And here’s my favorite 3D work of mine



ignore the wonky wings lol


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jul 9, 2021)

GesuGesu said:


> I don't really know what's going on up there;;;
> 
> Anyway, I'm Gesu. GesuGesurin on FA: Userpage of gesugesurin -- Fur Affinity [dot] net I started this account I think... this month? Last month?? Right now I'm mostly trying to build up a portfolio.
> 
> ...


Ooh your colors are super pretty dude!


----------



## Tassa (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm new on FA and this site is so old build that I really don't understand most of it
Also most of my post are nsfw content anyway 
I have no idea how to build followers 
I'm also pretty busy with my job and all so I don't spend a lot of time on it either
Possible if I would have more interaction I would use it more


Anyway any advices on starting?


----------



## WhiteR_artist (Jul 21, 2021)

Hey!  I'm just an artist hoping to make something beautiful


----------



## 0SilkWorm0 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hello! Nite to meet everybody! I'm new of FurAffinity too! *Here is my profile! *

I'm Silk, from Spain, I work as concept artist since some years and i love videogames, comics and plants (and also pinups ;3) I usually work digital but I love working with markers and watercolors too, but for now I think i'll only psot digital media stuff I guess. For now my gallery is pretty empty but I hope I could post more art soon x3

And here is for now the only piece I have on my gallery, new art soon!  I want to do summer themed drawings x3

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/42984607/


----------



## VolatusArts (Jul 29, 2021)

Hii . I'm not extremely new, but I've never been one to get comments, favorites or much of the sort. I wanna take my work to a professional level, but I sometimes don't see it happening. 

Regardless, it would mean a lot, even if you checked me out, my FA is sarrynn .


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 29, 2021)

VolatusArts said:


> Hii . I'm not extremely new, but I've never been one to get comments, favorites or much of the sort. I wanna take my work to a professional level, but I sometimes don't see it happening.
> 
> Regardless, it would mean a lot, even if you checked me out, my FA is sarrynn .


Check them ouuuuuuuuuut!
They also hand out Toyhouse codes!!!!


----------



## VolatusArts (Jul 30, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Check them ouuuuuuuuuut!
> They also hand out Toyhouse codes!!!!


Tysm. ;;


----------



## Goatess (Aug 2, 2021)

Heya! I'm not really new to FA but I'm a small artist that loves to meet new peeps! I don't really get many watchers, favs, etc. but I always get so excited to see them on my notifications page. If you'd like to come by and support me, my FA is right here!


----------



## tiakaneko (Aug 6, 2021)

QwQ

I've just started around the end of last year, but FA seems pretty cool so far! I've gotten most of my clients here, and some even returning, so that's good! I'm still logging just 78 watchers at the time of this writing, though... so here's the link to my FA profile. XD

*FA profile:* https://www.furaffinity.net/user/tiakaneko/
*Discord:* tiakaneko#4470

Here's a commission I just finished today. I really really liked working on the background~


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Aug 6, 2021)

in my case i have been here a long while, though i keep a bit low somedays and try let my art stand for itself


----------



## FlopFlopps (Aug 14, 2021)

Hello! I'm brand new here and I'm having a lot of trouble because of that. The site's new policy makes it harder for me to remind other people of myself more. I have only one subscriber and my work is often not noticed in the feed because of the large flow of work. It makes me sad, but I don't give up. I hope we will all be able to become very cool and famous artists! 

Here my fa profile: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/flopflopps/


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 14, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/user/sticky-bubblegum/ and https://www.furaffinity.net/user/ratte/ are both favorites of mine that might fall under this category (might be a relative thing really?), https://www.furaffinity.net/user/zeitzbach/ is also really good


----------



## Snipsy (Sep 16, 2021)

Hello! I do alot of things but here are my latest projects I'm super excited to share
(and thanks for the post!)
Please be aware my page also contains some NSFW so 18+ only pls
*WIP of a new character sheet *



and* An auction im doing on my FA*


----------



## CHERRILOID (Oct 2, 2021)

hi!! im loid :] i used to be in the furry fandom for a long time when i was younger and ive found it really daunting to get back into it because i feel a little lonely, haha
feel free to check out my art!!!








						Userpage of CHERRILOID -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

COMMISSIONS OPEN. _______________________________________. .  19  UK Lesbian  INFP . SUN: ♍ MOON: ♈ RISING: ♎. . _______________ ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				





			https://twitter.com/CHERRIL0ID


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi! I'm Kiaara! I've been on Furaffinity on and off since I was 13 (18 now!)
I do digital art and unfortunately I am out of work at the moment. I would really appreciate commissions!
My FA link is in my sig!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 25, 2021)

Userpage of Gushousekai195 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

DO NOT WATCH ME UNLESS YOU LIKE AND/OR CARE ABOUT WHAT I CREATE. . Faves are nice. Faves AND comments are better.. . Hi, my name is Gush ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




My name is Gushousekai, but you can call me Gus.  I’ve been in the furry fandom since 2007 and I’ve also been drawing since then, too.  My art has vastly improved from the very first time I drew an anthro.

My following is pretty small at things considered.

I draw lots of stuff, mainly superheroes and athletic furries at the moment.  I am even one of those few furries *who draws fanart of other furries and/or their OCs.  *If I like your character or fursona, I might draw them.


----------

